# Will this drain OK?



## Gaston (May 3, 2010)

Will this work? I'm afraid the new disposal needs to go.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Gaston said:


> Will this work? I'm afraid the new disposal needs to go.


I wanted to be the one to tell you that even if you do remove it...The drain coming out of the wall is still too high for proper drainage with that double bowl sink. Its all wrong from the start. :thumbsup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Take a plunger and put the handle inside the pipe coming out of the wall.


Pull down on it and angle the pipe to a 45 degree angle, that way it will line up to the fitting coming out of the trap.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

use a half gallon jug instead of a gallon jug !!!! then make a looooonnngggg trap out of 3 ells.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yep. Hook it up and invite the family over for dinner.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

I see a rubber hose and 2 hose clamps in your future...


----------



## Leviathan (Mar 14, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Take a plunger and put the handle inside the pipe coming out of the wall.
> 
> 
> Pull down on it and angle the pipe to a 45 degree angle, that way it will line up to the fitting coming out of the trap.


 
I'm with Dunbar on this one. Or you might take a heat gun to that Female PVC adaptor on the wall, and try to get the pipe to point downward.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

what about the shark bite on the hot side?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

